

Galaxy Nexus launches December 15th on Verizon - nod
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/14/2636566/galaxy-nexus-verizon-release-date

======
atambo
Does this mean they will be in verizon stores tomorrow or is this only for
ordering online?

~~~
joebadmo
From what I understand, most Verizon stores, Best Buys, and Radio Shacks have
had them in inventory since late last week. A few people have even been able
to convince stores to sell them.

